# فكرة انشاء موقع عايز ارائكم



## احلى ديانة (30 نوفمبر 2010)

انا لية مدة بفكر اعمل موقع

ويكون كمشروع ليا على النت 

يعنى عند طريق اعلانات جوجل وكدة

عايز ارائكم لافكار مواقع

الصراحة انا فكرت فى موقع العاب اون لاين زى طرنيب استميشن شطرنج بلياردو وكدة يعنى

وفكرت فى موقع رفع ملفات

انتوا اية رائيكم​


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا معاك يا فادي

بالتوفيق


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 ديسمبر 2010)

يعنى يوم ما حد يرد ويعبرنى مش يقول رائية :a82:​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 ديسمبر 2010)

اغانى يا بوب واتكل على الله


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن يافادى يكون موقع رفع ملفات ويكون سريع زى الميديا فاير كده مش رخم فى التحميل 
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 ديسمبر 2010)

موقع لمحاربة التنصير .......


----------



## Rosetta (11 ديسمبر 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> موقع لمحاربة التنصير .......



*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ممكن يافادى يكون موقع رفع ملفات ويكون سريع زى الميديا فاير كده مش رخم فى التحميل
> ​



انا فكرت اعملة كدة 

بس لقيت انة هيكلفنى سيرفرات كتير

وانا بدرسها دلوقتى بس احنا هنا هنتكلم فى مبلغ ضخم اوى علشان ينافس الشركات الاجنبية :t19:​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> موقع لمحاربة التنصير .......



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> اغانى يا بوب واتكل على الله



مش عارف ياريس انا فكرت ابعد عن الاغانى والافلام والحاجات دى مش عارف لية :d​


----------



## بايبل333 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

موقع لمحاربة التنصير هيقبى اروع موقع


----------



## Rosetta (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بايبل333 قال:


> موقع لمحاربة التنصير هيقبى اروع موقع



*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## بايبل333 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

توجد جماعة على برنامج البالتوك يا احبائى بتقوول لا للتنصير 
وعلى المواقع الاسلامية فهو هذا قصد اخواى مولكا مولكان اكيد 
والله أعلم ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بايبل333 قال:


> توجد جماعة على برنامج البالتوك يا احبائى بتقوول لا للتنصير
> وعلى المواقع الاسلامية فهو هذا قصد اخواى مولكا مولكان اكيد
> والله أعلم ​



يبقى اكيد قصدك حضرتك موقع لمحاربة الاسلمة ؟


----------

